# another reason to hate FOX TV



## Mouse (Feb 4, 2008)

as I'm sure a lot of you people know, I love rats. Love them. When I heard about this crap being shown on tv I had to research more and after reading numerous bulletins from other rat and rodent lovers and from the several Rat Rescues I have on my friends list I sent FOX an email. It doesn't take much more than a copy and paste and a lil angry bitching so do it.

(reposted from Rat Chick Rescue)

On Wednesday night, 1/23/08, the Fox TV channel aired a promo for a show called Unhitched which showed a scene where a rat jumps into a microwave oven, the door is shut, and the microwave is turned on (it doesn't show how.) Then we see a group of men watching the rat in the microwave, and at the end one says, “That was the longest 9 minutes of my life,” and another one says something like, “It looked like he was enjoying it for the first few minutes.”

We want to stop Fox from airing not only this episode of the show, but also the promo. You can call the Fox Viewer Comment phone line at 310-369-3066 and leave a message on their answering machine. Fox takes these calls very seriously; within 2 hours of when I called, I got a call back acknowledging my call and informing me that my complaint would be passed along. So if there are enough public complaints it will hopefully stop this awful scene from being aired any more.

Please call 310-369-3066 the Fox viewer comment line and leave a message about what you think about this inhumane act.

Here is a link to Fox sites and the message I sent them.

Find a local station - click here

Post an online comment to Philadelphia Station.

Fox Tv

I am distressed to learn that Fox is planning to Air a show that advocates cruelty to animals.I understand that you are already running a promo of the show Unhitched that depicts a rat being trapped and then cooked to death in a microwave.

I don’t understand how anybody can think that is funny let alone make a television show about it. Killing any animal is such a way is the depths of depravity and should not be portray as entertainment.

We do not need to expose our families to this inhumane act. I implore you to stop showing the promo segments and to pull the show from your upcoming schedule. Be assured that I am committed enough to see that punitive measures are taken should you choose to continue showing this inhumane act.

Doug Buerkle
Board Member
Rat Chick Rat Rescue


----------



## Spinelli (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats sick. Who gets off watching that kinda crap?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 4, 2008)

i dunno. my love for rodents is so strong it's kinda freaky so hearing abotu this really pisses me off.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 4, 2008)

That's fucked up.
How do you even get away with that shit?
Awesome, this is what our country is coming to.
Rad, Happy to be here.


----------



## spaz1972 (Feb 21, 2008)

im gunna smash my idiot box... thats bullshit. i love rats so much. even when they piss on me.. i still love em.. :evil:


----------



## PA Patrick (Feb 25, 2008)

My environmental science teacher loves rats...He has 5 of them in his room.When he lectures he likes to take them out and play with them,it's kinda distracting.I learned a great many things from that man,despite that I'm failing his class.I'd like to be him when I grow up,minus the education degree and 350 pounds lighter.Except he always comes in with Mcdonald's bags and shit,it pisses me off.He loves animals but then he eats them??


----------



## fire_to_pine (Jun 9, 2008)

i just bought a little girl rat to travel with.
thats upsetting.


----------



## Kryl88 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a pretty strong compassion for animals, much more so than humans. Probably a scary or creepy thing to say so, but I've always found animals more predictable and trustworthy than any human I've ever come across.

The fact that this appeared on TV, and not in any kind of animated or false light, really disturbs me and troubles me. Personally, I've always been a fan of the "eye for an eye" when it comes to this situation.

I admit that I am absolutely intolerant of human cruelty to animals, whereas human cruelty to others I can give less than a damn about. I will say I would never initiate an act which would cause harm to another creature/being/human/animal (plants don't count) unprovoked.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 22, 2008)

The fact that everybody's freaking out over this bothers me much more than the idea of a show with that in it. Do you demand that a book be burned if you don't like what's in it? People aren't going to start microwaving rats because they saw it happen in a tv show. Kids might, but it's obviously not a show intended for children, or at least, not intended for them to watch alone.

The show doesn't "advocate" animal cruelty. It may present it in a funny light for a moment, but that doesn't mean they're saying "go microwave a rat. It's funny." The only people that would get any entertainment value out of microwaving a rat in real life are going to do it regardless of what is on tv.

Me, I'm against censorship in any way, shape, or form, and I'm against getting offended over humor, even if the humor's in bad taste. Threatening to do things to Fox if they show something you don't like is making yourself into a censor, and we have way more than enough of those as it is.


----------



## IAmTheEndOf (Jan 31, 2009)

I've believed that FOX news is probably one of the most facist and conservative right-winged pieces of shits i've ever seen on the media. They had a report one night on a almost 60 man bust for a 'street racing ring' in a local town of mine, High Point North Carolina. the entire thing was bullshit, when i actually did the research into what happened it was an accumulation of license plates over almost 2 years of people that undercover cops had tuned out mustangs and other mainly american brand cars and would pull up to lights besides other riced out cars and initiate the idea to race down main street, a long straight drive. and then they got warrants and went to those kids houses and arrested them all for illegal street racing. and FOX was the only piece of shit to actually report it through all the fucked up illegal shit the government did just to bust those kids. is it not just as wrong to intimidate someone to race and for the cops to race, shouldn't they be arrested as well for wreckless endangerment?!


----------



## Chro (Feb 1, 2009)

I am not a rat person, but animal cruelty is animal cruelty and there is no arguing that.

Not that anyone needed another reason to hate fox though...


----------



## IAmTheEndOf (Feb 1, 2009)

haha very true


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot (Sep 11, 2009)

We should stick those fuckers in an oven. "That was the funnest 9 minutes of my life."


----------

